# Stand Alone Sub Amp



## hoovie87 (Aug 7, 2010)

Guys I am looking around for a great sounding sub amp that isn't too expensive. I would like at least 250W sustained at 8 ohms mono. I could use up to 800W RMS, but I never listen loud enough for that. What would be your choice for a nice transparent sounding mono amp that isn't too expensive? I want a standalone amplifier. Hopefully for under 500 bucks. Cheaper is better though lol.


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

Dayton SA1000 ($349.90, shipped, at parts-express.com). It puts out 497 watts into 8 ohms.


----------



## hoovie87 (Aug 7, 2010)

eljay said:


> Dayton SA1000 ($349.90, shipped, at parts-express.com). It puts out 497 watts into 8 ohms.


Thanks for the reply! Have you compared it to any others?


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

No, I haven't done any comparisons. But it's a solid amp.


----------



## hoovie87 (Aug 7, 2010)

eljay said:


> No, I haven't done any comparisons. But it's a solid amp.


Awesome. I read about it and it looks solid. It's about the right price to be solid, too. 500W RMS will slam in my room. I'm currently using my small PA sub I built. It is a Peavey Low Rider 15" with F3 at about 33Hz. I never use it because it's too small, so it is now temporarilly in my home theater. It sounds nice actually. The only thing is that it injects a little warmth into the mix. I am happy until I build what I want, though!


----------



## Steeve-O (Dec 3, 2010)

If you don't mind the extra hassle of going from unbalanced signal to balanced you could get an Inuke DSP1000 for a little less money and you would get the DSP function with it. For more money (but still less than the dayton SA1000) you could also go for the inuke dsp 3000 which is more futur proof (but currently overkill for what you ask). You seem's to be comming from a DJ world so I beleive you know how these work and how to connect them. 

Also don't be fooled by the fact that they are Behringer amp. I do know that in the DJ/PA world these amp are not well regarded but for home theater use they are perfectly fine and work really well. 

The two main issue are the different signal required and the fan noise that can be fixed by putting the amp away in a closet or another room or by swapping the fan for a quiet one.


----------



## hoovie87 (Aug 7, 2010)

Steeve-O said:


> If you don't mind the extra hassle of going from unbalanced signal to balanced you could get an Inuke DSP1000 for a little less money and you would get the DSP function with it. For more money (but still less than the dayton SA1000) you could also go for the inuke dsp 3000 which is more futur proof (but currently overkill for what you ask). You seem's to be comming from a DJ world so I beleive you know how these work and how to connect them.
> 
> Also don't be fooled by the fact that they are Behringer amp. I do know that in the DJ/PA world these amp are not well regarded but for home theater use they are perfectly fine and work really well.
> 
> The two main issue are the different signal required and the fan noise that can be fixed by putting the amp away in a closet or another room or by swapping the fan for a quiet one.


I am currently using an XTI 1000 bridged giving 1000W RMS to my sub. I want something made for home audio though. I have read about the behringer iNukes. They are not able to sustain the power they claim except in a peak. But, I have heard they are pretty good if you get larger than you need.

I do a lot of large system design for PA systems and know about PA amps. I don't know much about home theater stuff though. My friend has some NAD amps he got off of ebay and they sound very dynamic and beautiful.


----------



## Steeve-O (Dec 3, 2010)

Well PA amp are usually a better bang for buck but if this is not what you are looking for there are many HT made subwoofer amp. Emotivia make some nice one but they are quite expensive but apparently they sound great and look to be well built. They also look nice which can be a plus if you don't hide it in a closet.


----------



## hoovie87 (Aug 7, 2010)

Steeve-O said:


> Well PA amp are usually a better bang for buck but if this is not what you are looking for there are many HT made subwoofer amp. Emotivia make some nice one but they are quite expensive but apparently they sound great and look to be well built. They also look nice which can be a plus if you don't hide it in a closet.


Cool! Thanks! 

It is also nice to stay analogue after the receiver instead of going to digital and back to analogue again.


----------



## vanderschel (Dec 27, 2012)

I recently order a new Crown X3000 (same specs as Crown XLi 2500) to power a pair of HT subs. It was $249. It's a two-channel amp, tho.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Crown XLS 1500 Power Amplifier ON SALE @ $359 .

1,050 watts x 1 (8 ohms), 1,550 watts x 1 (4 ohms)

1 have one of these running 2 JL Audio 13's and it is a beast !!

With programmable xover its perfect for sub amp applications.

PARTSEXPRESS.com :T:T:T


----------



## hoovie87 (Aug 7, 2010)

eljay said:


> Dayton SA1000 ($349.90, shipped, at parts-express.com). It puts out 497 watts into 8 ohms.


I wound up asking the family for the SA1000 for Christmas. I have been playing with it for a few days. I can't tell much difference between it and the crown XTI1000 I had on the subwoofer before. This Dayton has just as much power available. It hardly gets warm either. It's possible that the Dayton produces very low frequencies better. 40Hz and under. I am still trying to decide. With the sub I have, it sounds muddy on any amp. Some day soon I will get a chance to build a sweet subwoofer.

I am using a Peavy Low Rider 15" box I built intended for small PA system use. F3 is 33Hz. 800W RMS. As long as the sub isn't pushed too hard it does okay. It gets warm and compressed pretty quickly at higher volumes.

Thank you guys for the recommendations. This Dayton amp sounds great and is built like a truck. I looks as if it will last me 10 years!


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

hoovie87 said:


> I wound up asking the family for the SA1000 for Christmas. I have been playing with it for a few days. I can't tell much difference between it and the crown XTI1000 I had on the subwoofer before. This Dayton has just as much power available. It hardly gets warm either. It's possible that the Dayton produces very low frequencies better. 40Hz and under. I am still trying to decide. With the sub I have, it sounds muddy on any amp. Some day soon I will get a chance to build a sweet subwoofer.
> 
> I am using a Peavy Low Rider 15" box I built intended for small PA system use. F3 is 33Hz. 800W RMS. As long as the sub isn't pushed too hard it does okay. It gets warm and compressed pretty quickly at higher volumes.
> 
> Thank you guys for the recommendations. This Dayton amp sounds great and is built like a truck. I looks as if it will last me 10 years!


I can highly recommend the DAYTON ULTIMAX 15's - a great sub especially if you catch it on sale :T


----------



## hoovie87 (Aug 7, 2010)

RTS100x5 said:


> I can highly recommend the DAYTON ULTIMAX 15's - a great sub especially if you catch it on sale :T


Cool. Is it tight and musical as well for music? You beat me to the punch, but I will be looking for the best quality sound.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

It depends on your budget.. For the money the Daytons are very good..they excel at playing low and with alot of impact.... For about the same money the JL Audio 13in series is very musical and tight... If its for Home Theater more movies than music I would recommend the DAYTON  if its more for music the JL Audio 

If you have the budget though the JL Audio 13w7 is the god of musical subs - or the TC Sounds Ultra 5400 for HT in that price range ....


----------



## hoovie87 (Aug 7, 2010)

hoovie87 said:


> I wound up asking the family for the SA1000 for Christmas. I have been playing with it for a few days. I can't tell much difference between it and the crown XTI1000 I had on the subwoofer before. This Dayton has just as much power available. It hardly gets warm either. It's possible that the Dayton produces very low frequencies better. 40Hz and under. I am still trying to decide. With the sub I have, it sounds muddy on any amp. Some day soon I will get a chance to build a sweet subwoofer.
> 
> I am using a Peavy Low Rider 15" box I built intended for small PA system use. F3 is 33Hz. 800W RMS. As long as the sub isn't pushed too hard it does okay. It gets warm and compressed pretty quickly at higher volumes.
> 
> Thank you guys for the recommendations. This Dayton amp sounds great and is built like a truck. I looks as if it will last me 10 years!


So after listening to a few movies, I like the Dayton amplifier better than the XTI 1000. It has slightly more realistic sounding low end. It is slightly more dynamic. The subwoofer blends in with the speakers more creating a slightly more cohesive sound. However, it does have less output. The amplifier soft clips as the sub is on the verge of giving up whereas the crown clipped well after the subwoofer gave up. I would say there is a few dB more output from the crown. 3dB, half the power on the Dayton, sounds about right. It is more power than necessary still - which is what I wanted. Enjoying it!


----------

